# Looking for new Smoker



## fdsg354ggfd (May 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this and have been looking around for a good smoker. I'd like something that will "last." Have seen the box store kits and don't think those will hold up very well. Seem like sheet metal molds. I've done a little digging on the site w/ regards to type of smoker and have decide on a wood burner.

I found a company that looks like they produce some quality products but was curious if anyone had any experience/reviews? There are a couple reviews on the site itself, but am looking for more third party. Was also wondering if you could comment on the price versus other manufacturers. I'm willing to spend up to $1600.The smoker is called the "Luling Offset Smoker" from Texas Original BBQ Pits.

I also looked at some of the smokers from Matt's BBQ and B&B Construction.

Thanks a lot!

Ian


----------



## rober49 (May 23, 2016)

depending on where you are located the shipping cost can be as much as 1/2 the cost of the smoker. check with makers & see if they have a dealer near you. if you are near a bass pro they carry horizon smokers which are built by an ex Oklahoma joe employee & well made. also if you are not in a hurry start checking craigslist daily. people upsize, downsize, & move, & deals can be found. an oklahoma joe smoker from lowes could get you started while you bide your time looking for a used one & would not be too hard to recoup most of the purchase price when you resell it when you find what you want. it took 6 months but I just got a great deal on an older heavy built oklahoma joe smoker on craigslist. if you find a deal do not dawdle. jump on it because the deals get swooped up fast. the seller of my new ( to me ) smoker told me they could have sold it 30 more times.


----------



## phatbac (May 23, 2016)

If you have that kind of budget i recommend getting a Lang 36 or 48 patio. check them out at their website (google pig roast or lang smokers) and you can see many youtube videos on them too. they are top of line smokers and endorse them wholeheartedly. i have had one since February and they are just a joy to use.

Here is a phto gallery of mine....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/285121/black-betty/

PM me if you have any questions about buying one  i will be happy to help.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## danbono (May 23, 2016)

Hi Also check out Shirley Fab..They will build any thing you want. I have their 36" Patio Model.Only problem there will be a long wait.

Dan


----------



## jirod (May 23, 2016)

I recently ordered a smoker from Bell Fab.  Noticeably less expensive than some of the other names.  They are really good to work with and he will do mods to his standard model depending on what you want.  I haven't received it yet, so I can't speak directly to quality/use, but there are a number of guys on the site who have smokers from them and they seem very happy with their's.


----------



## danbono (May 23, 2016)

OK Good choice..Enjoy yours. Just saying  Shirley must be doing something right, if there is a 6 month wait. 

Dan


----------



## fdsg354ggfd (May 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Definitely have some more units to check out. Doesn't look like anyone has any experience with the Luling Offset Smoker. Need a few days to reach out to the fabricators. Thanks again guys.


----------



## joe black (May 23, 2016)

jirod said:


> I recently ordered a smoker from Bell Fab.  Noticeably less expensive than some of the other names.  They are really good to work with and he will do mods to his standard model depending on what you want.  I haven't received it yet, so I can't speak directly to quality/use, but there are a number of guys on the site who have smokers from them and they seem very happy with their's.



I have had my Bell for 1-1/2 years and it is great.  Craig Bell is a great guy and will build you a one- off smoker to your personal specifications and wants.  His quality and fabrication are first quality and his pricing is most reasonable.

Contact Craig at:  [email protected]


----------



## fdsg354ggfd (May 23, 2016)

Well.. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Luling Offset Smoker  ..will let yall know how it is. Seems like most of the custom units are right outside my price range for a 20x40 build. I really liked the Gator Pits, Party Gator but again, right outside my price range - maybe in the future. Definitely a nice build. Thanks!


----------



## SNeal5966 (Oct 15, 2018)

Curious how you made out with them? I purchased a unit from them that I ended up selling for a loss a while back. Their customer service was excellent during the sale, and that is where customer service ended. Once I received the unit with the issues I had they offered no solutions (really really wish I would have just rejected shipment). I had some design issues, but also some serious craftsmanship issues. I had some welds so bad that they were leaking smoke and grease through. They offered ZERO resolution on ANY of my issues. I sent them a detailed email with all of my problems and the changes I made to improve the design / repairs to the bad welds. You would think that they would appreciate me taking initiative and fixing it myself instead of the costly shipping that they would have had to arrange. All I got out of that was talking to the owner on the phone and being scolded like a child and insulted and talked down to. I was told that I was ignorant, didn't know how to manage a fire, didn't know what I was doing, didn't know what I was talking about, trying to scam them, etc. They also promised to send me some replacement grates and never did. They only customer service I received post sale was "sorry you are disappointed" with no solutions and a broken promise.

I would never recommend them to anyone unfortunately. I wanted to love my unit and their story on their website really resonated with me personally. Except, after my entire experience I think that it is nothing more than clever website marketing and PR story building. I took a chance and gave them a chance and really regret it. There are plenty of other builders out there to talk to, and also building your own is a great option (which is what I am doing now).


----------

